# spark plugs.



## thexnightmarex (Oct 15, 2005)

how do i get to the spark plugs on the passenger side of my 89 750il? theres no room, do i do it from under the car?


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

Supposedly the spark plug tool in the toolkit will remove those plugs easily.


----------



## Malibubimmer (Sep 28, 2005)

thexnightmarex said:


> how do i get to the spark plugs on the passenger side of my 89 750il? theres no room, do i do it from under the car?


Just thank your lucky stars you didn't buy a late '60s Ferrari. Changing the sparkers, which had to happen quite often, cost _thousands_. You either had to be a great mechanic or very rich to own one. Come to think of it, you still do.


----------



## madams (Nov 12, 2005)

A friend of mine in the UK has a 70's Maserati. He filled it with diesel the other day and drove it about a mile before it came to a grinding halt!!
:rofl:

Funnily enough, he wants to sell it now..... :tsk:


----------



## Macinman (Dec 5, 2005)

I replaced all 12 on my 91 750iL. On the passenger side you have to remove the washer fluid containers and that frees up alot of room. You have to kind of work around the dipstick and some other stuff but it's not too bad. The driver side is a little rough when you get more towards the back of the engine (spark plugs 11, 12). You have to either take the positive battery terminal out or just work around it. I worked around it, I have seen others who had to take it out though. 

Good luck! Changing the spark plugs in my 7 right after I bought it used made the engine run sooooo much smoother.


----------



## ryder23 (Oct 30, 2005)

I'm going to flip out the plugs for my 328i 1998. My toolkit is limited. Will I need a extension for my rachet wrech to get the plugs out? Right now I only have an extension about 3-4inches. 

Also, will just a rachet wrench set with the 5/8 plug socket enough toolz to do the job or do I need something else? 

thanks,

$1.50


----------



## ryder23 (Oct 30, 2005)

oops sorry this section is not for the 3 series


----------

